# HR21-700: 0x022D Issues / Discussion



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HR21-700: 0x022D
Staggered release began 5/7/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=128009

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Received it at 2:53a this morning; autoconfig IP (169.254.x.x) had been assigned.
Connection is over D-Link DWL-G820:
Was working last night
DHCP-assigned IP address and MAC were still in AP's association table
Cleared association, DWL-G820 re-associated (WPA/TKIP OK)
Debug shows no DHCP request coming from HR21-700
Tried static IP, no joy
Connected DWL-G820 to PC, working fine (connected over it as I write this)
Tried calling DirecTV tech support; as soon as they heard the word wireless, that was it--we were through. Hey DirecTV, check out your own "Get Connected" guide!! 

Update: Hard-wired, still no joy; called tech support again; this tech said he would escalate it.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Got the update, early this morning. I'm happy as this resolved a major issue for me. Since about 3 mos. ago...first time I turn on the receiver and HDTV for the day, the receiver everytime would not turn on. It requires another push of either the Power or On buttons. Today, it turned on at once. Both my HR20s never exhibited this problem.


----------



## IWillDare (May 8, 2008)

I received the upgrade early this morning. Unfortunately, several shows which were recorded on my DVR are now gone (even more unfortunately, they were shows I hadn't watched yet.) It didn't delete everything, just a few shows. 

The only reason I can think of for this unexpected and seemingly random deletion would be the upgrade, but if any of you have other ideas, I'd be happy to hear them. Anyone else experience this problem?


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Currently watching the Laker/Jazz game on TNTHD and having audio sync issues. Audio is ahead of video by a split second. Just enough for me to here the swoosh before the ball goes through the net. I did not have this problem with the last release. Gonna try to reboot it at halftime. Pause and restart with remote did not help.


----------



## viperlmw (Oct 20, 2007)

Downloaded this ver as CE sat night. This may be the version my unit likes the best so far, seems very stable and runs a little faster. Only problems seem to be with Media Share. I can't get WMP11 to show up in the menu (never have), but the DVR shows up in WMP11. I also don't like the 'server has logged off' message, as the only way to get it back is a menu reset.

My setup:

HR21-700, ver 0x022D
Pioneer PDP424-MV (using HDMI cable to a DVI adapter)
Antec MX-1, WD 750gig


----------



## DiSH Defector (May 4, 2008)

viperlmw said:


> Downloaded this ver as CE sat night. This may be the version my unit likes the best so far, seems very stable and runs a little faster. Only problems seem to be with Media Share. I can't get WMP11 to show up in the menu (never have), but the DVR shows up in WMP11. I also don't like the 'server has logged off' message, as the only way to get it back is a menu reset.


DL'ed early this morning. It's running smoothly so far, seems to have fixed the stuttering audio that was prevalent since x22B. I also didn't have to reconnect to the network like I did with the previous NR either.

As far as Media Share, it's still there after the download this time. When I lost it after x22B, I played around with it for a while and this managed to restore it for me:

1) Menu reset of the HR21
2) Power off and restart of my laptop.
3) Reconnect to network on HR21
4) double-clicked on "Network" from desktop
5) right-clicked on HD-DVR and chose "Open Media Sharing"
6) chose to share media with "DIRECTV PLUS HD DVR"
7) pressed MENU and Media Share was back!

That's with a Core2 Duo HP laptop running Vista Home Premium & WMP 11.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

The unit I'm testing on is a December 2007 build. I couldn't get my September 2007 unit to download but that's a whole different discussion, it always resists. If anyone has some suggestions I'd be very happy (i tried power cycle resets and it still refuses to obey 02468)

So I seem to have some different experiences with this CE. I'm getting a bunch of Audio stuttering which I really haven't had too much of previously. Also, last evening while watching FBNHD, the unit "flashed" frames of what appeared to be the previous channel I was watching into the stream randomly. I tried to go to the previous channel and back but the command did nothing. Interestingly, I could use the remote to menu/reset which is what I did. After reboot, there was no previous channel stored anymore (can't remember if that is normal behavior).

Anyway, this release doesn't seem to improve anything for me. MediaShare is still a pain and I avoid it. I use my PS3. It's easy AND supports DLNA  Wish the DVR support DLNA and had room to room share.

I digress, ....


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

This may be more of a channel issue but I didn't see a separate thread header. No audio on 245 TNTHD for the Lakers' game recorded; audio was fine for the next program "Inside the NBA." Turning on the unit this AM, initially no sound on 245 TNTHD, flipped channels sequentially up, sound OK on 246, no sound on 247 TBSHD. Thinking at this point it may be a tuner issue; but then, sound was fine on other channels checked, including 245 TNTHD, *except* 247 TBSHD.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Last night's IDOL started at the end of _Back To You_ on two of my HR20-700's running 0x022e, but started late and exactly in the same position (in the middle of a Ryan Seacrest sentence) on both my HR21-700 and HR21-200, running 0x022d.

/steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The start of last night's CSI:NY was miscued, which is one issue. 

I hit REPLAY to find the true start, and hitting it once too many times caused me to jump forward about 20-30 seconds into the recording. This has happened before (and been reported often), but what's unusual is this is the first time it's happened to me on an MPEG-2 OTA recording. In the past, I've only noticed this on MPEG-4 recordings.

/steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Monday night's Medium was another 60 minute "gray" recording. As previously reported, I was having 771 problems on one tuner, so I rebooted the unit in the hour before Medium was scheduled to start. CSI Miami , which is on at the same time, recorded and played-back just fine on the other tuner. /steve


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Monday night's Medium was another 60 minute "gray" recording. As previously reported, I was having 771 problems on one tuner, so I rebooted the unit in the hour before Medium was scheduled to start. CSI Miami , which is on at the same time, recorded and played-back just fine on the other tuner. /steve


For those experiencing Unwatchable aka black or gray recording, or IKD (instant Keep or Delete) and 771 bugs Check out this thread and post.



rainor said:


> I have a HR20 and I also started experiening random errors on some specific channels and the issue was related to a SW download. I actually received a call from Directv from the support center proactively - I did not call in, they called me.
> 
> I spoke to the guy and he informed me there is an issue and walked me through how to fix the problem and I can confirm this DID fix the issue.
> 
> ...


The poster claims he was contacted by D* and that the HR2x gets confused about what kind of dish it has leading to odd behavior causing 771 bugs that come and go. I am also convinced that the 771 bug is what causes IKD and Unwatchable bugs. It might be worth wild reseting your dish configuration to the 5lnb dish again just to see if it helps.

I did it to mine no unwatchables, ikd or 771s yet but it has only been a few days, I was seeing about 1 IKD or unwatchable a week so it will be hard to tell if this is a true fix or not but worth a shot.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Forgot to mention earlier, I received the 771 problem yesterday. Second receiver was fine. Once I rebooted the receiver w/771, it was fine as well. I know there is separate physical connections to the dish per receiver but this sounds like software to me. HR21-700 w/22d build on failed receiver, 22c on functioning receiver.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

SD duplicates not showing in guide even though I have selected to show them


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

IWillDare said:


> I received the upgrade early this morning. Unfortunately, several shows which were recorded on my DVR are now gone (even more unfortunately, they were shows I hadn't watched yet.) It didn't delete everything, just a few shows.
> 
> The only reason I can think of for this unexpected and seemingly random deletion would be the upgrade, but if any of you have other ideas, I'd be happy to hear them. Anyone else experience this problem?


I too lost a previously recorded program right after the upgrade. It does not show as being deleted in the history, no mention of it at all except for it being recorded. It just isn't there any longer. Tried the "hard" reset, pulling the power plug, but it had no effect on getting the recorder to find the lost recording. It's just gone I guess.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

btmoore said:


> For those experiencing Unwatchable aka black or gray recording, or IKD (instant Keep or Delete) and 771 bugs Check out this thread and post.
> 
> The poster claims he was contacted by D* and that the HR2x gets confused about what kind of dish it has leading to odd behavior causing 771 bugs that come and go. I am also convinced that the 771 bug is what causes IKD and Unwatchable bugs. It might be worth wild reseting your dish configuration to the 5lnb dish again just to see if it helps.
> 
> I did it to mine no unwatchables, ikd or 771s yet but it has only been a few days, I was seeing about 1 IKD or unwatchable a week so it will be hard to tell if this is a true fix or not but worth a shot.


I never experienced a "771" problem on this unit until Monday evening (and under 0x022D), and a menu RESTART seemed to cure it. I experienced a "771" the following day on an HR21-200, also under 0x022D.
*
These are the first two times ever I've lost a tuner like this... with all SATS at 0% on that tuner. Since it happened on two different HR21's, I'm pretty sure this issue is directly attributable to 0x022D. As a result, I'm very surprised DirecTV elected to go national with this release.*

The other several blank recordings I've experienced on this HR21 prior to Monday evening were not "771" issues. I know this, because some of these were shows I was watching LIVE while they were recording, but were found to be blank when going back to play them from the list at a later time.

/steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Last night's IDOL started at the end of _Back To You_ on two of my HR20-700's running 0x022e, but started late and exactly in the same position (in the middle of a Ryan Seacrest sentence) on both my HR21-700 and HR21-200, running 0x022d.


More evidence. Last night's _Law & Order_ started about 10 seconds later than the same episode recorded on 2 different HR20's. On both of those, the recording started a half-second prior to the opening "warning" about "any resemblance between the characters in this episode..."

On the HR21, playback started a few seconds into the actual story, after the normal _Law & Order _opening black screens with the _L&O_ "sounds". /steve


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> * As a result, I'm very surprised DirecTV elected to go national with this release.*


You must get surprised easily. 

After 2 years of this with the HR20 and the BUGS, D* releasing software defects in a national release is about as shocking as the sun rising in the morning and setting at night.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

btmoore said:


> You must get surprised easily.
> 
> After 2 years of this with the HR20 and the BUGS, D* releasing software defects in a national release is about as shocking as the sun rising in the morning and setting at night.


This one especially surprised me, because unlike some of the other annoying (but non-fatal) bugs found in other NR's, this bug can actually lead to missed recordings.

Given that the non 771-related "blank" issue that I described above is not yet resolved, DirecTV knowingly releasing another possible bug into the general population that would lead to more potential missed recordings seems counter to what I hope is the DirecTV DVR mission statement, i.e., _*first and foremost, the HR2x platform should record shows reliably*_. When I sit down with my popcorn to watch a show in my PLAYLIST, I expect it to be there! 

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

This is not a "blank recording" issue, it's a "no recording" issue...

My Series Link recordings _completely_ failed to record tonight, in a repeat of what had happened Tuesday. Same symptom -- they're still sitting in the To Do list, mocking me, even though their time has passed. "Record once" recordings seem to be working fine (that's what I converted the rest of my Thursday Series Link shows into once I discovered the earlier ones hadn't recorded).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This release should now be on all receivers.


----------



## ticor (Dec 27, 2007)

Watching the Today show this morning,tried to go back into the buffer but the machine wouldnt let me. Did a menu reboot and is working fine now but lost what I was going back to look at


----------



## DustyTrail (Nov 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This release should now be on all receivers.


Not on mine (Baltimore, MD area). Should I force an update?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hooked up an AM21 to this box yesterday morning and trustingly changed all my SL's to OTA. Well, so far, last night's _CSI _and _Without A Trace_ were virtually unwatchable. In spite of almost 100 signal strength for WCBS-DT on both tuners, there were several brief moments of pixelization during both shows that were not present in SAT MPEG-4 recordings of the same shows I made from WCBS on an HR20-700.

Also trick play was unusable. Every time I used REPLAY or RW, the show would re-cue to the beginning of the buffer! And 30SKIP and FF were erratic and choppy. 30SKIP would freeze the screen for 2 seconds before executing the SKIP, and FF would start and stop on it's own.

I've rebooted the HR21 in anticipation of tonight's recordings and I'm crossing my fingers, but I may have to remove the AM21, or at least temporarily move my SL's back to MPEG-4, until this situation is resolved, since this HR21/AM21 pair is connected to my 50" plasma in our primary viewing location.

/steve


----------



## ysiamrich (Feb 22, 2008)

DustyTrail said:


> Not on mine (Baltimore, MD area). Should I force an update?


I also don't (Chesapeake, VA). The last update 022b came six days after the release for me. 4/23 - I recieved on 4/29.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

ysiamrich said:


> I also don't (Chesapeake, VA). The last update 022b came six days after the release for me. 4/23 - I recieved on 4/29.


I forced an update on one of my HR21-700's this afternoon and got 022B


----------



## ysiamrich (Feb 22, 2008)

I just forced an update just to try it (first time) and it also finds 022B. It will probably just be a few days before we get 022D.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I have to turn Dolby Digital off to watch Universal HD on my HR21-700. Have I missed something lately on something I need to change? All other HD channels are fine with Dolby Digital turned on.Any suggestions? I'am running 0x22D


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

rakstr said:


> Forgot to mention earlier, I received the 771 problem yesterday. Second receiver was fine. Once I rebooted the receiver w/771, it was fine as well. I know there is separate physical connections to the dish per receiver but this sounds like software to me. HR21-700 w/22d build on failed receiver, 22c on functioning receiver.


if you could describe your configuration we could come up with ideas. How many boxes and what are the models, is a switch used and if so what is the model. Which antenna do you have?


----------



## gr4466 (Aug 30, 2007)

nexus7 said:


> Received it at 2:53a this morning; autoconfig IP (169.254.x.x) had been assigned.
> Connection is over D-Link DWL-G820:
> Was working last night
> DHCP-assigned IP address and MAC were still in AP's association table
> ...


Did you try "Restore Defaults"? I saw this somewhere and it fixed my network once. It seems that clearing the assigned IP doesn't turn DHCP back on without the "Restore Defaults".


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Oct 4, 2006)

Optical/Dolby digital audio sync issues seem to be resolved. Granted I come to this conclusion after limited viewing. With how crappy this box has been I'm not confident it will stay resolved for long.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

gr4466 said:


> Did you try "Restore Defaults"? I saw this somewhere and it fixed my network once. It seems that clearing the assigned IP doesn't turn DHCP back on without the "Restore Defaults".


Yup, that's the way I left it.

It just got worse: woke up to 771 error this morning...


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Oct 4, 2006)

PortlandSpartan said:


> Optical/Dolby digital audio sync issues seem to be resolved. Granted I come to this conclusion after limited viewing. With how crappy this box has been I'm not confident it will stay resolved for long.


Whoops, meant to post this in the HR20 thread.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

nexus7 said:


> Received it at 2:53a this morning; autoconfig IP (169.254.x.x) had been assigned.
> Connection is over D-Link DWL-G820:
> Was working last night
> DHCP-assigned IP address and MAC were still in AP's association table
> ...


Update2: After installing Calvary 1TB external disk drive and running through setup again, network works fine (even over wireless) once again...


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Last night I had my first 771 error. I was recording Transformers on MaxHD while recording SNL on NBC. Picture on screen was SNL and it was a great picture. I started the Transformers recording and it was blank. I went back to live TV and it was blank with the 771 message. I tried changing the channels from MPEG 4 HD to MPEG 2 HD and then to SD and every channel was blank. I checked with another TV in the house and it was fine, no signal error. When I checked my sat signals on the HR21 it showed zeros across the board. The other reciever I checked (Tivo R10) had great signal so I know there was not a problem with the dish or signal.

I restarted the HR21 and all returned to normal. Great signals all in the 90's.

I hope they fix this soon. While I know that they have to constantly upgrade to new features to remain competative, I sometimes feel that the problems I and others share are not being addressed. It would be nice to have a little acknowledgement that someone, anyone, hears us and is doing something about it. We've had numerous reports of missed recordings and other recording problems that persist in each new version, so sometimes it feels as if we're being ignored. I'm not saying it is intentional, or that they are ignoring us, but I'm sure quite a few of us feel unimportant. I know I question why I keep reporting issues when nothing is done in response.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

This morning I decided to watch the last episode of the HBO miniseries _John Adams_, "Peacefield." This episode was recorded at 11:00 p.m. CDT, Sunday April 20 from HBOWHD, channel 504. Upon starting playback, I was only getting 2-channel PCM sound. I went to the audio menu and verified that Dolby digital was enabled. I disabled DD and after my received re-synchronized I confirmed that 2-channel PCM audio was playing still. I then re-enabled DD and this time my receiver showed DD 5.1 audio as expected.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Following up on the problems I reported above in post #25, I had another miserable experience last evening trying to watch the 2-hour ABC comedy special that aired Friday night. It was recorded OTA on the AM21. OTA signal strength was in the high 90's to 100.

For the first one or two commercial breaks of playback, trick play was fine. A little sluggish, but tolerable. After that it completely degraded. FF was herky jerky and erratic, with the show paused for 2-3 seconds before actually displaying the progress bar, and no ability to "stack" FF clicks. To get up to FFx3 I had to wait about 2 seconds before each click. Hitting REPLAY also would cause a 2 second PAUSE and sometimes take me back to 0:00 in the playback buffer, especially annoying.

I decided to take the drastic step of reformatting this HR21's drive this morning before I call DirecTV and ask for a replacement DVR and/or AM21, because except for this post from RAD in the HR21-200 issues thread, I don't see widespread complaints similar to mine.

/steve


----------



## macguitar (Jan 23, 2008)

Wifey has Lost on her To Do list, and while it recorded, the entire recording was black. Strangely enough, she also recorded Ugly Betty, also from ABC and earlier, from the same night, and Ugly Betty recorded properly!

I tried the "reset" of the satellite settings, so hopefully that will fix it (apparently others seem to think it does) from this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1585864#post1585864

Either way, I really hope they would get these issues sorted out. Slowdowns or other nitpicky bugs I can understand, but missed or blacked out recordings? That's minimum expected functionality, especially since we pay for DVR service, which means we expect it to work. I really hope they work harder to fix the bigger, non-record issues ASAP, as it's disappointing.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Set up my newly reformatted HR21-700/AM-21 with about 30 SL's last night. This morning's recordings and History were uneventful, except for an 11:01 _L&O:Criminal Intent_ on USAHD that showed as a 1-hour program in the playlist, but went immediately to the _Keep or Delete Prompt_ when selected to PLAY from the list. HISTORY showed it as a successful 1-hour recording as well. When I deleted the show, the free disk space did not change.

Recording starts were all at least 5-6 seconds later than the same shows on an HR20-700. *If they haven't already been applied, I'm hopeful that whatever RECORDING start tweaks that were made to the HR20-700's several weeks ago can soon be added to the HR21's as well.*

/steve


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

had my first "black" recording on this release on my HR21-700. Hasnt happened for weeks and was hopeful the problem had been solved.

It was Mike and Mike on Espn2HD.

Also had it on the sopranos on A&E at 7am and I realized that I was getting the 771 message on tuner 1 so I am doing a reset to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Set up my newly reformatted HR21-700/AM-21 with about 30 SL's last night. This morning's recordings and History were uneventful, except for an 11:01 _L&O:Criminal Intent_ on USAHD that showed as a 1-hour program in the playlist, but went immediately to the _Keep or Delete Prompt_ when selected to PLAY from the list. HISTORY showed it as a successful 1-hour recording as well. When I deleted the show, the free disk space did not change.


More on this one. On one of my HR20-700's, HISTORY shows that at 11:01, an episode of_ L&O:Special Victiims Unit_ was canceled, The reason given was: _This episode was not recorded because the program was no longer available. (/13/3/Law & Order: Criminal intent expected cid: 1 1 4D632 CB found cid: 1 1 6CEDD 8B expectd PO ID: 4604526 found PO ID: 4614050)

_So it looks like the HR20-700 (running 0x0233)_,_ which also had a standing SERIES LINK for _L&O:Criminal Intent_ did not record either at 11:01, but the HR21-700 with SERIES LINK for both shows attempted to make the switch and record _CI _instead, but failed, resulting in just a PLAYLIST entry with the Keep/Delete pop-up, but no show data otherwise.

/steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

In an attempt to determine why OTA trick play was so poor after installing my AM21 on Wednesday, I reformatted my hard drive and re-arranged my equipment cabinet so that the AM21 is now in a separate compartment. Prior to rearranging the cabinet, internal temp was as high as 125 degrees. Now it is at 113 degrees.

I made several OTA recordings last night on ABC, CBS and NBC. After checking this morning, all I can say is MPEG-2 OTA trick-play is at best "stuck in the mud", responding much slower on OTA recordings than on MPEG-4 recordings, often pausing before REPLAY or 30SKIP or 30SLIP and often being "herky jerky" when it is working. I also find on OTA recordings I have to repeatedly hit REPLAY, ADVANCE or FF before they will register with the HR21. No such issues with SAT MPEG-4 recordings. Same remote, butdifferent recordings, and remote response is excellent.

The AM21 so far, for me, is not offering a comparable OTA experience to an HR20-700. I'm using a pre-amplified Winegard 8-bay UHF roof antenna and I'm located about 25 miles from the Empire State Building, so as you can imagine, I'm getting excellent signal strength on all the major networks, typically high 90's to 100.

/steve


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, my HR21 just decided to reboot on its own while I was watching the Cubs v. Padres game on MLBEI SF. I didn't touch the remote at all. Not good...:nono2:


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

OTA Recording issue.
AM21 FOX and CBS getting 95-100% signal on both tuners
This is the second week in a row that the the 700 failed to record Monday programs.
While recording on both tuners system locked up 11 minutes in the recordings and stopped recording both programs. Live TV still played but the receiver was unresponsive to any remote or front panel buttons.

*Also still have Audio drop outs on SD channels/Recordings.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Just checked, and last night's _Medium _(WNBC MPEG-4) was 60 minutes of gray screen. _CSI: Miami_ recorded just fine at the same time on the other tuner. Wife was watching playback of _Dancing..._ while _CSI _and _Medium _were [supposedly] recording.

The hard drive on this HR21 was reformatted on Sunday. I also re-ran SAT setup to ensure that the unit knew I had a 5 LNB dish. While I was able to FFx4 through the whole blank recording, deleting it freed up no add'l disk space. I added an AM21 to this unit last week, but I am not currently recording OTA because of other issues.

/steve


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This release should now be on all receivers.


I have a HR21-700 with 0x022B software, dated late April. How come I'm not getting this update? I have my DVR hooked up to to my router, and it has an IP. Does the update come from the satellite or phone line or internet connection? I was under the impression the internet.

Can I force the update? Thanks!

Also- I just got the AM21 and it works great!


----------



## Kil4Thril (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine came through at 4:00 this morning in Southern IN. 

Idigg, since your regional similar to me, check back tomorrow morning. I'll bet it goes through real soon. It is automatically sent over the satellite.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Kil4Thril said:


> Mine came through at 4:00 this morning in Southern IN.
> 
> Idigg, since your regional similar to me, check back tomorrow morning. I'll bet it goes through real soon. It is automatically sent over the satellite.


Mine too at 3:49am this morning in NH.


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

I didn't check this morning (I'm at work), I'll check when I get home, I bet I got it :lol:


----------



## BamaZeus (Sep 4, 2003)

I got the software update at about 3am this morning, and with it, I lost video from my HDMI input. I had audio, but the video was a gray screen.

For the purposes of connecting my VCR/DVD, I also have a connection through the component input, and the video worked just fine there.

Just to be sure, before I figured out the solution, I ran out and bought a new HDMI cable this morning, and it still gave me the gray screen on both of my tv's HDMI inputs.

Now that I'm home from buying a new cable, I went ahead and rebooted the receiver on a whim, and that seems to have cured it.

I've just never seen anything like that happen before, and I'm hoping it doesn't happen again. I guess I have a brand new HDMI cable as a bonus, in case I get something like a PS3 or XBOX that need the hi-def connection.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

I can confirm that this version is starting most recordings 30-90 seconds late.


----------



## SteelersFan_in_CA (Jan 1, 2008)

jwd45244 said:


> I can confirm that this version is starting most recordings 30-90 seconds late.


Have you tried rewinding the recording after playing it to see if it is just starting 30-90 secs late? I have seen this from time to time on various S/W versions.


----------



## ntsammy5 (Feb 8, 2008)

SteelersFan_in_CA said:


> Have you tried rewinding the recording after playing it to see if it is just starting 30-90 secs late? I have seen this from time to time on various S/W versions.


Bingo -- that fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

*Issue:* I'am recording American Idol on tuner #1 and getting 771 on the tuner #2. I first turned the system on when I got home and it was recording American Idol. I was able to use tuner #2 to surf the other stations. All of a sudden I started to get the 771 message on tuner #2. I can't run the system test because tuner #1 is recording. I will have to wait for American Idol to stop recording and I will run a system test and do a Menu Reset.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I had _yet another_ non-recording, but it's a different problem than I had last week.

This time around, "Reaper" was the only show that failed to record; it did clear off the To Do list, and it's in History with the notation _This episode was canceled by the viewer. (1)_ No, it was not canceled by me.


----------



## chuck5395 (Nov 7, 2007)

Not happy. Multiple lock ups.
I get about 15 minutes of play before the unit locks up again. I've had this unit since November. Has it been perfect, no. Have I been able to watch TV? Yes. But not anymore. 15 mintues and BAM. It freezes right the frak up. I'm on my 4th RBR in 2 hours.

Not happy 

Edit: RBR #5 after 20 minutes of playback


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Button Pusher said:


> *Issue:* I'am recording American Idol on tuner #1 and getting 771 on the tuner #2. I first turned the system on when I got home and it was recording American Idol. I was able to use tuner #2 to surf the other stations. All of a sudden I started to get the 771 message on tuner #2. I can't run the system test because tuner #1 is recording. I will have to wait for American Idol to stop recording and I will run a system test and do a Menu Reset.


I waited for the recording to finish and than I did a Menu Reset. After the Reset both tuners were available to me.


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

It's happened twice now in a week. Go to watch a recorded program that was recorded earlier in the day, and when I hit play it gives me the option to delete or not to delete. When I did a system reset, it deleted the recording itself. Look in the history and it says everything was recorded as scheduled.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Last night's _Shark_ is another hour of blank gray screen you can FFx4 all the way through. Deleting it did not change my available disk space. It was the only blank recorded last night. While it was supposedly recording, we were watching a playback of the 8PM _Idol_ recording and _Dancing with the Stars_ was recording on the other tuner. Wife watched that and it was fine. And _Idol _ was recorded "manually" so it would end at :00 instead of :02.

_Women's Murder Club_ and _L&O:SVU_ both recorded and played-back fine in the 10PM hour as well, so not a "771" issue.

/steve


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Out of the blue, local channel 4 dropped from all lineups (national and OTA remained); had to reboot to get it back.

Randomly starts stuttering while playing back a recording; no other recording going on; becomes completely unresponsive to input at this time. After stuttering unpredictably stops on its own, it only responds to 1 of 3 FF button presses; have to wait at least 2 seconds between presses for them to "take." Bad spot on disk? Nope. After the stuttering stops, if I back up over where it was stuttering it plays back just fine.

WAPOS.


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

Last night watching MLB EI and switched to an Encore movie, liked what I saw and then start recording the movie. Then tried to go back to MLB EI, and got the searching for signal error. Tried all kinds of stations, seems I lost tuner 1. The only way to get out of it is to reboot. After rebooting, everything was fine again. Happening way too often. Hardware or software?


----------



## canopis (Dec 23, 2007)

First time I've had this problem: last night's recording of _The Daily Show with Jon Stewart_ had no sound all the way through. Recording of _The Colbert Report_ (that follows on Comedy Central immediately after) was fine.


----------



## sjsharky (Sep 4, 2007)

I have been running 22d on a hr21-700 for about a week. I got the immediate do you want to delete message on a recording last night. The hr21 is a replacement for my hr20-700. I had numerous lost/blank recordings since 22b came out. I tried 22d on the hr20 and had more blank recordings the day it came out. 

Since recording 2 programs at once is a core value of the box, is it time for me to start looking at other vendors (comcast, dish, ...)?


----------



## thegurujim (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine have slowed down on the spontanious reboots. Now it seems like it does it every once in a while.

Now I've got an old problem back where it will record a black screen for the whole show. We've lost 3-4 programs that way.


----------



## i49mobile (Feb 1, 2007)

first time in a long time I had issues with a firmware upgrade. major sound issues and pixel issues on recorded shows. Did a soft menu reset and it fixed the issue. However, unit does not seem as stable


----------



## sarge201 (Dec 20, 2006)

Season pass shows no longer record!!!!!!! Awesome work DTV. Now my DVR is just a tuner.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

My Setup:

HR21-700 -> Sony Receiver via HDMI & Optical Audio -> Sony 42" LCD HDTV via HDMI

Had very bad audio synch issue on ABC Local during Bones last night. 3-4 second audio delay, show was unable to be watched like that. Tried rewinding in the buffer...no help. Tried pausing it and restarting, no help. Audio going to both the TV via HDMI as well as the audio going to the surround sound via the optical cable were out of synch. Later the channel was fine.

This was the first time I had any kind of significant audio synch issue with any show/channel.


----------



## krs7272 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well this is why Verizon got the boot from me PTT being released making the customer be a paying beta tester. I've giving these DVR's 2 months now. And after multiple blank recordings I'm done. I don't care what my signal blah, blah blah I'm not here to troubleshoot thats what D* supposed to be doing it's the POS DVR. After I get back from vacation I'm done my brother dumped D* due to lack luster performance and has Dish now and says its the closest to TiVo. 

Good luck...


----------



## ferule (Feb 12, 2008)

A21 (installed today)
HDMI cable
1080i setting all others disabled

Before installing A21: Only rare (1 or two every few days) random 'freezes' that resolved themselves after a second, regardless of station.

OTA recordings suffering intermittent pixelization, strange 'shutter' effect black outs, and no ability to skip: will skip a few seconds then freeze, try to skip forward again, freezes again, skip again, suddenly in FF1, freezes again, hit again, suddenly in FF2, freezes again, and so on. Also happens while trying to go in reverse. Will start playing again when you press play, but has the shutter effect and bad random pixels for a few seconds.


----------



## swizzzled (Mar 9, 2008)

I am losing the audio after a pause/FF/FR. It looks like a software priority inversion problem? The priority of the UI thread is raised when pause or fast forward/reverse is pressed to catch the next UI press. I just tried a menu restart and the audio is still gone. Another reset fixed the problem. I also get the 771 problem ( afc unlocked?), which is fixed by a menu restart. The menu delay sometimes stops responding for 10 - 30 sec.; I guess the menu processing is being locked out by a higher priority thread. After the menu processing thread is scheduled, it executes all the UI keypresses in the queue. These problems are common problems in alpha releases, but a beta release should have corrected the basic architectural design flaws.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jwd45244 said:


> I can confirm that this version is starting most recordings 30-90 seconds late.


Is your DVR clock displaying the correct time? Mine are all right on the button compared to several of my atomic clocks, which display the exact time to the second.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Button Pusher said:


> *Issue:* I'am recording American Idol on tuner #1 and getting 771 on the tuner #2. I first turned the system on when I got home and it was recording American Idol. I was able to use tuner #2 to surf the other stations. All of a sudden I started to get the 771 message on tuner #2. I can't run the system test because tuner #1 is recording. I will have to wait for American Idol to stop recording and I will run a system test and do a Menu Reset.


I began to experience the 771 problem two NRs ago. On the release previous to this one, the 21 wouldn't receive a signal from any of the SATs. Figured it had completely lost it's mind and got a replacement from the PP two days later. Hooked it up and it worked fine. Then the 771 started popping up again.

So, I figure the 21s probably aren't at fault. Must be my cabling setup. In one room I was feeding a 6x8 passive multiswitch (feeding the 21 and two 20s) with cables from a 6x16 powered multiswitch. Having read a while back when the 21s were first introduced that they would have different processors, and not having any problems with the 20s, I deduced that the problem might just be that 6x8 not being compatible with the 21 for some ungodly reason. Jumped up and stuck a 6x16 powered switch in it's place and the 771 problem appears to have disappeared.

In one of Earl's last posts, he mentioned that he thought that a lot of the problems people have with the DVRs are not the DVRs themselves but the equipment used to feed them (I'm paraphrasing). I believe this to be true.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sjsharky said:


> I have been running 22d on a hr21-700 for about a week. I got the immediate do you want to delete message on a recording last night. The hr21 is a replacement for my hr20-700. I had numerous lost/blank recordings since 22b came out. I tried 22d on the hr20 and had more blank recordings the day it came out.
> 
> Since recording 2 programs at once is a core value of the box, is it time for me to start looking at other vendors (comcast, dish, ...)?


You are just running two 20/21s?

Rich


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

It has gone from bad to worse very quickly. Last week started with recordings freezing and varied from just second to 5-10 min. the freezing was only on recorded shows not on live TV. Did a reset and did not help at all.

Last night, same thing first, the recording was acting up so bad that had to EXIT (Open Season HD) after exiting trying to play anything else would gie a save or delete option right away. After this did a red button reset and ALL the recordings are gone.

Prior to this software update my receiver HR21-700 was batting 100. Please, please fix it!!!!!


----------



## gsilliman (Feb 6, 2008)

Had my first blank recording on Wed - CSI - NY. Philly CBS Local HD 10pm - 11pm, on an HR21-700 running the current NR. There is a full hour of black screen. Luckily I recorded that on my trusty Hughes HDVR2. I was recording Idol on Fox from 8-10, but as far as I know it did not run over. There were no other recordings scheduled for the 8-11 time frame.

Hope this is an isolated thing...


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

gsilliman said:


> Had my first blank recording on Wed - CSI - NY. Philly CBS Local HD 10pm - 11pm, on an HR21-700 running the current NR. There is a full hour of black screen. Luckily I recorded that on my trusty Hughes HDVR2. I was recording Idol on Fox from 8-10, but as far as I know it did not run over. There were no other recordings scheduled for the 8-11 time frame.
> 
> Hope this is an isolated thing...


I have had four weeks of bank recordings of CSI NY in a row on our local CBS station. All with the past and current NR. CSI NY was the only program scheduled to record that night. This is the only blank recording I have had in many weeks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Has anyone else been having problems with the Yes channel? I have been avoiding it since last weekend when I lost a Yankees game (got it on another 20, fortunately) on the 21. Showed on the playlist, but when I hit play, the 21 locked up and when I finished rebooting, the program was gone. Noticed that I was getting 771 signals again. 

Changed multiswitch configuration and that seemed to help, but I keep getting the 771 message on Yes sporadically. Why Yes predominately? Anyone got an idea? My 20s that are feeding from the same multiswitch are fine and have no problems with the Yes channel.

I am going to give D* a call and get my dish alignment checked, but all the signal strengths are great and the realignment will probably be futile.

This problem has occurred on my first and now my second 21. All my 20s are fine and have exactly the same signal strengths as the 21.

Can't be the hard drives, I've had the same problems when using an eSATA or the infernal drive.

Rich


----------



## ambitin (Dec 1, 2007)

For the last couple of national releases, I've had numerous "all black" recordings. We had two this week: CSI NY and Tuesday's American Idol. My wife is furious about AI :nono2:.

Also, we have been unable to record The Office or Lost for the last 3 weeks. In the case of The Office, it can't even tune the show. We get a bit of garbage and then maybe long periods where the screen freezes (5+ minutes) and then a small blip of the show and then more freezing. This is under ideal sky conditions and I think all of my reception numbers are good (we never had problems until about 6 weeks ago).

My patience is really wearing thin...

Justin


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I have noticed a trend on this thread. Most of the posters have low posting numbers. I realize that low posting numbers for some people mean nothing, but it makes me wonder if the satellite to DVR system is the cause for some of the problems. 

Before somebody jumps me about assuming that low posting numbers have nothing to do with the experience of those posters or the length of time they have had DVRs, it is the only way I know of to gauge the expertise of any poster on this forum unless you know the poster. And if you check out all the posts on this thread you will see mostly low post numbers. 

Rich


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I have noticed a trend on this thread. Most of the posters have low posting numbers. I realize that low posting numbers for some people mean nothing, but it makes me wonder if the satellite to DVR system is the cause for some of the problems.
> 
> Before somebody jumps me about assuming that low posting numbers have nothing to do with the experience of those posters or the length of time they have had DVRs, it is the only way I know of to gauge the expertise of any poster on this forum unless you know the poster. And if you check out all the posts on this thread you will see mostly low post numbers.
> 
> Rich


Okiedokey... We all know that "things" break down ... mechanical, electrical or electronic have a useful life and are subject to stress wear and tear etc. However with respect to SOFTWARE UPGRADES it is very simple ... it was working before the upgrade, and now something happened after the upgrade... and yes, coinsidences happen but it would be to freaky and very unusual that a large group of people have similar problems because they are low posters.

BTW, Directv's resolution of a problem that they can't troubleshoot is to exchange a receiver... and furthermore their denial of people having problems is to say the least childish, they are sending a replacement next week.

All my other 7 DVR's (will not mention brand, but starts with a T and ends with an O and was a i and an v in the middle) never miss a beat, and are all enhanced if you know what I mean.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I have noticed a trend on this thread. Most of the posters have low posting numbers. I realize that low posting numbers for some people mean nothing, but it makes me wonder if the satellite to DVR system is the cause for some of the problems.
> 
> Before somebody jumps me about assuming that low posting numbers have nothing to do with the experience of those posters or the length of time they have had DVRs, it is the only way I know of to gauge the expertise of any poster on this forum unless you know the poster. And if you check out all the posts on this thread you will see mostly low post numbers.
> 
> Rich


And many of the people with high posting numbers add nothing to a question. I don't believe posts that contain nothing but +1, or ME TOO!!, should be counted. I personally post when I have a question or comment. There is one poster with high numbers that constantly suggests reformatting no matter what the problem happens to be.


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

I keep getting these black recordings/do you want to delete on playback.
Had to hard boot. The RBR and System Restart did nothing.
After discussing with DirecTV I am was told this was a known issue per a supervisor.
Also had channels listing as blank in the guide.
Guide was also slow until hard boot(4th time now)
I also discovered the worst customer service I'd seen in years.



gsilliman said:


> Had my first blank recording on Wed - CSI - NY. Philly CBS Local HD 10pm - 11pm, on an HR21-700 running the current NR. There is a full hour of black screen. Luckily I recorded that on my trusty Hughes HDVR2. I was recording Idol on Fox from 8-10, but as far as I know it did not run over. There were no other recordings scheduled for the 8-11 time frame.
> 
> Hope this is an isolated thing...


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

I've had my first recording issues in several NR's:

1 Seriously Pixellated recording on HBOWHD; slight pixellation that comes and goes for the first a minute or so of the recording - and for a second the entire screen looks like a checkerboard (during a scene transition).

1 Recording that freezes on playback (cannot remember the channel but it was "The Return of Maxwell Smart"). If I fast forward through the entire recording, it appears to all be there; but it always freezes at the same place about an hour into the movie. When it freezes, the transport buttons are dead (except for stop).


Model Number = HR21-700
Manufacture Date = 10/31/2007
Manufacture Country = China
Firmware = 0x022d

Slimline 5 LNB + 2nd Dish (locals)
WB68 Multiswitch


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I have noticed a trend on this thread. Most of the posters have low posting numbers. I realize that low posting numbers for some people mean nothing, but it makes me wonder if the satellite to DVR system is the cause for some of the problems.
> 
> Before somebody jumps me about assuming that low posting numbers have nothing to do with the experience of those posters or the length of time they have had DVRs, it is the only way I know of to gauge the expertise of any poster on this forum unless you know the poster. And if you check out all the posts on this thread you will see mostly low post numbers.
> 
> Rich


Okay everyone, DOG PILE ON RICH!  (But I'm not gonna tell you what room it will be in.) :lol:

Rich, what the heck is this post doing here? We're talking DBS and in particular the HR21-700 software if I recall. 

(Geez, you'd think a _high poster_ would know these things...) 

Ok, enough dogpile, back to DBS and HR21-700 software. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ambitin (Dec 1, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I have noticed a trend on this thread. Most of the posters have low posting numbers. I realize that low posting numbers for some people mean nothing, but it makes me wonder if the satellite to DVR system is the cause for some of the problems.


I'll agree 100% that the DVR system is the cause of the problem. Based on my experience, I'd say a bug was introduced into the software recently.

As for my low post count, I've never felt the need to post before because things were working reasonably well. With the recent functional regression(s) in the HR21, I felt compelled to finally make my first post and specifically to make it on the thread relating to 0x22D issues.

Justin


----------



## boco063 (May 25, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> I too lost a previously recorded program right after the upgrade. It does not show as being deleted in the history, no mention of it at all except for it being recorded. It just isn't there any longer. Tried the "hard" reset, pulling the power plug, but it had no effect on getting the recorder to find the lost recording. It's just gone I guess.


So, today when i got home from dinner, my receiver was displaying a nice note about the new features of the SW release which had apparently been downloaded and installed on my receiver.

They forgot to mention the feature where erased my entire f(*7ing playlist and all season passes etc.

For my trouble D* has offered my 3 months of showtime, which I couldn't really care less about.

I miss my directivo 

--boco


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

boco063 said:


> I miss my directivo
> 
> --boco


No kidding!!! Lots of folks on here poopoo the HR10-250 and its lack of features. But I've never had missed recordings with the HR10-250. And I bought 2 when they were released. (back when they were 1G each...ouch) I mean NEVER. Though I'd love to MRV and some of the other features that TiVO doesn't...I'd give it all up for the reliability of the HR10-250. I am getting frequent 771 errors and missed recordings. This is mostly on my HR21's. The HR20's are a little better.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ambitin said:


> I'll agree 100% that the DVR system is the cause of the problem. Based on my experience, I'd say a bug was introduced into the software recently.
> 
> As for my low post count, I've never felt the need to post before because things were working reasonably well. With the recent functional regression(s) in the HR21, I felt compelled to finally make my first post and specifically to make it on the thread relating to 0x22D issues.
> 
> Justin


Hi Justin,

It was a bad cable, not the DVR. Working perfectly with a new cable so far.

Rich


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

Now on top of the daily black recordings I'm sitting here watching Setanta and the unit spontaneiously just rebooted itself.
Info shows the same version. No upgrade.
This is getting very old.
I was on the phone a supervisor Saturday who says because of this known issue they will not replace the unit and advised me to format it.
And they would still not be replacing after the format is the issues are still there.
They have seriously become a garbage media provider.

:nono2:



rich584 said:


> Hi Justin,
> 
> It was a bad cable, not the DVR. Working perfectly with a new cable so far.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ozonedan said:


> And many of the people with high posting numbers add nothing to a question. I don't believe posts that contain nothing but +1, or ME TOO!!, should be counted. I personally post when I have a question or comment. There is one poster with high numbers that constantly suggests reformatting no matter what the problem happens to be.


I expected to get "piled upon" when I posted that. I just don't know of another way to judge how much experience a person has. Most of us know who the serious posters are and ignore the +1 and me too posters.

But, in one of Earl's last posts he mentioned that he had taken other people's "faulty" equipment and put it on his system and it worked perfectly. That stuck in my mind. And in my case the 771 problem appears to have been caused by a bad cable which was part of my "system". I replaced the cable last night and the problem cleared up immediately and is still not showing up.

Rich


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

My 771 errors are specific to my HR21's only. They constantly get 771 errors. My HR20's are fine. I've swapped location with an HR20 and the problem follows the 21. These started exactly the same time that they got 0x022 software. It is possible that these problems existed before and they only manifested themselves recently because of the bad weather. (in my area it looks like this will be the wettest May on record)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dinotheo said:


> My 771 errors are specific to my HR21's only. They constantly get 771 errors. My HR20's are fine. I've swapped location with an HR20 and the problem follows the 21. These started exactly the same time that they got 0x022 software. It is possible that these problems existed before and they only manifested themselves recently because of the bad weather. (in my area it looks like this will be the wettest May on record)


I wouldn't suspect the weather. Pretty wet here in Jersey too. There was a time that I looked forward to NRs, but now I dread them. I've been having the same problems you have and for some reason I can't really explain, I don't think it is my 21 as much as a problem with some other device or cable in my system. I have my multiswitches (two 6x16s) cascaded and your problem sounds exactly like what I was experiencing.

I did talk to a gentleman in D*'s Case Management Group yesterday and he had me go thru several steps and deduced that I had a bad cable. Told him I had rung out the cables with a Fluke and he told me of a "better" way to do it. I replaced the cable with a new one and the 771 messages seem to have stopped. The thing that troubles me is that I did as he suggested today and measured the resistance of the cable according to his instructions and it rang out good.

But changing the cable seemed to help. Probably start getting them again in a day or two. He's scheduled a supervisor of technicians to come out tomorrow morning. At least I'll be able to make sure the dish is properly aligned. Other than that, I've run out of ideas. And the guy from CMG said if the tech can't find anything, he'd send me a replacement right away. Which, I'm sure will do the same thing.

Man, you've got a lot of DVRs. I've got nine running now and as soon as possible I will replace the three TiVos I still have with 21s if this problem gets resolved.

Rich


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Man, you've got a lot of DVRs. I've got nine running now and as soon as possible I will replace the three TiVos I still have with 21s if this problem gets resolved.
> 
> Rich


I am hesitant to get rid of the HDTiVO's. Where I've had problems with the new receivers those old buggers just work.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

superleo said:


> Okiedokey... We all know that "things" break down ... mechanical, electrical or electronic have a useful life and are subject to stress wear and tear etc. However with respect to SOFTWARE UPGRADES it is very simple ... it was working before the upgrade, and now something happened after the upgrade... and yes, coinsidences happen but it would be to freaky and very unusual that a large group of people have similar problems because they are low posters.


I agree with you. It just seemed strange that so many people with low post numbers were on this thread. I also realize that a lot of people read the forum and don't post often.



> BTW, Directv's resolution of a problem that they can't troubleshoot is to exchange a receiver... and furthermore their denial of people having problems is to say the least childish, they are sending a replacement next week.


I have had around 40 HR20s since the Fall of 2006. Believe me, I know that as soon as they are stumped they take the path of least resistance and send a replacement. And obviously, that approach is wrong. I don't want to be appeased, I just want a DVR that records and plays back without problems.



> All my other 7 DVR's (will not mention brand, but starts with a T and ends with an O and was a i and an v in the middle) never miss a beat, and are all enhanced if you know what I mean.


I keep getting random reboots on the SD TiVos that I still have. I'll be glad to get rid of them.

I share your frustration and fear that we can do nothing but wait for an NR that will settle the 21s down.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dinotheo said:


> I am hesitant to get rid of the HDTiVO's. Where I've had problems with the new receivers those old buggers just work.


I never bought an HDTiVo. I knew that as soon as I got one I'd have to put a larger HD in it and between the ripoff price of the HR10s and the cost of programmed hard drives, I couldn't see doing it. Somewhere in my mind, I still think a nice house should cost $15,000 and a really good car $3000. But...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dinotheo said:


> I am hesitant to get rid of the HDTiVO's. Where I've had problems with the new receivers those old buggers just work.


I just looked at your setup. It seems to me that I read somewhere, probably on this forum, that paralleling two 6x8s caused problems. I called Zinwell up a while back and they recommended cascading the multiswitches. And they said that the powered 6x16s worked better than the passive 6x8s. The 6x16s also cost twice as much as the 6x8s. Just a thought. You might want to do search for parallel multiswitches or something like that on this forum. I think the problem had something to do with the splitters you have to use to parallel them.

Rich


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I just looked at your setup. It seems to me that I read somewhere, probably on this forum, that paralleling two 6x8s caused problems. I called Zinwell up a while back and they recommended cascading the multiswitches. And they said that the powered 6x16s worked better than the passive 6x8s. The 6x16s also cost twice as much as the 6x8s. Just a thought. You might want to do search for parallel multiswitches or something like that on this forum. I think the problem had something to do with the splitters you have to use to parallel them.
> 
> Rich


Actually that is the first thing that I tried. When I started getting the 771 errors. I pulled the WB68 (and splitters) and ran everything (that I could) off of the WB616. I've been as loyal a customer as DirecTV can have (since 98) and for the first time I have thought of leaving. If Fios were available in my area I would have probably jumped ship.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

demonstimpy said:


> Now on top of the daily black recordings I'm sitting here watching Setanta and the unit spontaneiously just rebooted itself.
> Info shows the same version. No upgrade.
> This is getting very old.


Been going on for eighteen months for me. It gets old, then you become used to it. I only use my 20s for shows that I really want to see. My 21 is in my hidey hole recording reruns of network shows and documentarys. I don't trust it at all. And all I can buy is more 21-700s here in Jersey.



> I was on the phone a supervisor Saturday who says because of this known issue they will not replace the unit and advised me to format it.
> And they would still not be replacing after the format is the issues are still there.
> They have seriously become a garbage media provider.:nono2:


I know this is gonna cause me grief, but have you considered joining the PP? Replacements in two days, sometimes the next day. More knowledgeable CSRs and very little bull feces. The PP tried twice yesterday to get me accept a replacement and I refused. Better the devil you know. I would have received the replacement Tuesday.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dinotheo said:


> Actually that is the first thing that I tried. When I started getting the 771 errors. I pulled the WB68 (and splitters) and ran everything (that I could) off of the WB616. I've been as loyal a customer as DirecTV can have (since 98) and for the first time I have thought of leaving. If Fios were available in my area I would have probably jumped ship.


I tried to get FIOS and they would not give me the number of DVRs that I need and from what I have read, they have a lot of trouble with their DVRs too. They laughed at me when I told them I wanted (if they even had them) eight dual tuner HD DVRs. Same thing with Cablevision. Who else is there? Dish? They wouldn't give me the DVRs that I wanted.

I like D*'s end product. The picture. The rest of it could use a lot of improvement.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dinotheo said:


> Actually that is the first thing that I tried. When I started getting the 771 errors. I pulled the WB68 (and splitters) and ran everything (that I could) off of the WB616.


Looking at your setup, that's the only thing I could think of. Made absolutely no difference, huh?

Everything on the logic path leads back to the software, as usual.

Rich


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

dinotheo said:


> My 771 errors are specific to my HR21's only. They constantly get 771 errors. My HR20's are fine. I've swapped location with an HR20 and the problem follows the 21. These started exactly the same time that they got 0x022 software. It is possible that these problems existed before and they only manifested themselves recently because of the bad weather. (in my area it looks like this will be the wettest May on record)


Something new: after I deleted a recording in progress, I got a 771 error flashed on my screen while the HR21 changed the tuner back to the previous channel that I had been watching but not recording (202). The HR21 then successfully started to display the channel.

Checking the other tuner, it was still recording another show, and I had no additional problems.

This makes me think that the 771 errors are a time-out problem (waiting for the switch), rather than a hardware problem. That is, if the HR21 waited longer for a stream, it would work.

And... me thinks that this would also relate to the blank recordings: a timeout problem where the tuner does not supply the new stream fast enough at the beginning of the recording, and the HR21 is unable to recover -- having to go thru the additional "authorized recording" code, from which the "search for a another source for a blacked-out program" feature derives.

jdg


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I have had my HR21-700 for 6 months and have felt myself lucky to have not experienced the issues others have expressed. But yesterday - with no changes to my system or sw I started getting the Screen Saver when I turned on the TV and started getting the 771 error frequently. I have been on x022d since 5/7 with no issues until now. I'm not sure why it started all of a sudden.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The D* "supervisor" came out today. Wasn't a supervisor but seemed like he knew what he was doing. Stabilized my dish and realigned it. Finally put a grounding block on the system. Been trying for years to get D* to do that. And he didn't have to drive a ground rod, he attached the ground wire of the grounding block to my ground block on my outside water faucet.

He also told me that I needed a new Slimline dish and a couple in line amplifiers because of the two multiswitches. When Michael from the CSG calls Thursday I will have him order them. The tech agreed with me that the HR21 was not at fault, but did remark that the 21 is much more sensitive than the 20s.

Had to shut off both powered multiswitches and when I got downstairs in my hidey hole a couple of minutes ago the 771 signal was back. Two programs were recording and both were blank. Rebooted and so far it looks good. I am recording two shows and both are playing back properly. 

If that tech was right and I can get everything fixed by next week, maybe this nightmare will be over.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CATCRAW said:


> I have had my HR21-700 for 6 months and have felt myself lucky to have not experienced the issues others have expressed. But yesterday - with no changes to my system or sw I started getting the Screen Saver when I turned on the TV and started getting the 771 error frequently. I have been on x022d since 5/7 with no issues until now. I'm not sure why it started all of a sudden.


Welcome to D*Hell. Consider it a "rite of passage". Remember, you are not alone.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

John, that is a really logical argument. It impressed me so much that I read it several times. Of course, I am going to disagree with you, and I know full well that you might be absolutely correct and what I am about to say might be absolutely wrong.

I think it's obvious that the 21-700 is a more sensitive DVR than the 20s. That tech that was at my house today reaffirmed that opinion without any prompting from me. He immediately started taking readings with his nifty little digital meter that I really want, and told me that it was normal for the 20s to work at the signal levels that I had at that time. He thought that the 21s would have some difficulty and was not surprised to hear about the 771 messages.

I hope to have a new Slimeline dish by the end of next week and in line amplifiers installed too. The tech said that would give a good bump up on the signal readings and I should have no more 771 problems. I hope it is this simple. I'm really tired of these issues. Signal strength. Huh...

Rich



JohnDG said:


> Something new: after I deleted a recording in progress, I got a 771 error flashed on my screen while the HR21 changed the tuner back to the previous channel that I had been watching but not recording (202). The HR21 then successfully started to display the channel.
> 
> Checking the other tuner, it was still recording another show, and I had no additional problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

rich584 said:


> The D* "supervisor" came out today...


:backtotop

Let's limit this thread to issues with the 0x022D NR.

dd


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dduitsman said:


> :backtotop
> 
> Let's limit this thread to issues with the 0x022D NR.
> 
> dd


This does have to do with the NR. I didn't have this problem until the NR and I am trying to solve the problem. Everything in my post had to do with the 21 and the NR. I think I have the problem solved. What have you done except speculate and act as a moderator, which you are not?


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Welcome to D*Hell. Consider it a "rite of passage". Remember, you are not alone.
> 
> Rich


Well thanks, that makes me feel alot better! hahha We also got our first blank recordings last night. Everything we recorded for the day was blank.

I understand sw issues, but what doesn't make sense is being on the same sw for a few weeks with no issues and then start having issues with the same sw and not doing anything any different. Just odd.


----------



## sjsharky (Sep 4, 2007)

I got my first random reset yesterday while trying to watch the Stanley Cup game. I was also recording the NBC nightly news at the same time. After staring at a blank screen for a while I finally hit the reset button so I could watch the rest of the game.

Problems encountered so far with 22d and 22b:

1. Lost recording with immediate "do you wanna delete" message - many
2. Lost recording with blank screen during entire playback - many
3. Random reset during recording - 1
4. Missing network show season finales - many


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CATCRAW said:


> Well thanks, that makes me feel alot better! hahha We also got our first blank recordings last night. Everything we recorded for the day was blank.


It is literally D*Hell when these things don't work right.



> I understand sw issues, but what doesn't make sense is being on the same sw for a few weeks with no issues and then start having issues with the same sw and not doing anything any different. Just odd.


Right this moment, I'm convinced that the problem is an equipment problem and not wholly a software problem. If you will read my previous posts over the last week or so, you will begin to see why. Right now, my 21 running the suspect software is functioning as it should. At least I've gotten some logical, rational answers from D* for a change and the tech they sent out found numerous problems with my system, not my DVR.

Tomorrow the whole thing might go south again, and I will change my mind again if it does, but right now, the 21 is stable.

Do you have multiswitches? Do you have a new Slimline dish? Have you had your dish realigned recently or is it as it was when installed?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sjsharky said:


> I got my first random reset yesterday while trying to watch the Stanley Cup game. I was also recording the NBC nightly news at the same time. After staring at a blank screen for a while I finally hit the reset button so I could watch the rest of the game.
> 
> Problems encountered so far with 22d and 22b:
> 
> ...


See my post #111. How would you answer the three questions at the end of the post?

Rich


----------



## swingo (Apr 29, 2008)

So does anyone have any information on the next software release? Any idea when it is coming? I never had these 771 errors before the update. Constantly one of my tuners shows 0 signal. I can swap the cables, and the same tuner still shows 0 signal. All of my boxes are doing this since the last release. They work some of the time, but mostly I am getting blank recordings and 771 errors. I seriously can't believe that a company can operate like this. Every one of these software updates has caused some type of issue with my boxes.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Apr 2, 2008)

Had my first blank recordings last week on Weds Thurs and Friday. Never noticed anything until Saturday when I noticed a blank recording from Friday night and started checking my recordings. Not everything was blank but 5 shows were. So I went into the system test screen in setup and saw that my second LNB was showing zero percent. I checked all my cables and after doing everything that I could find to try on here I did a restart from the menu.

After booting back up both LNBs are back at 95% and 94% (approx what they have been since I was installed in March). However, now I didn't just have five blank recordings. 10 full days of recordings disappeared including the recent ones that were ok before the restart. The history screen now looks like those 10 days never happened.

These boxes are so flakey -- I am glad I am still recording backup shows on my SD and HD DirecTivos which have lost me fewer than 5 shows in five years.....

The other symptom I am still having is long pauses where the system goes non-responsive -- after a couple of minutes it returns and anything I pressed on the remote gets executed. This happens once or twice a day it seems.

I am beginning to join the crowd saying stop adding features until you fix the basics....


One note -- forgot to add that I use an external SATA for storage which DirecTV would probably says is to blame for things.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Grrr...went away for the weekend and came back to all but two recordings since last Thursday canceled either because "the program was no longer available" or "canceled by the viewer." Wonderful.

Items in the To Do list with dates and times from _yesterday through early this morning_ at the top of the list. WTF? Things to do in the past?? Lovely.

Pulled the power plug and immediately greeted with lipsync issues after restart. Charming, I'm sure.

Count me in: DirecTV, stop adding new features until you're *bug-free with BASIC DVR functions!* And do some regression testing! I mean come on...


----------



## Balzacula (May 23, 2008)

sjsharky said:


> 1. Lost recording with immediate "do you wanna delete" message - many
> 2. Lost recording with blank screen during entire playback - many
> 3. Random reset during recording - 1
> 4. Missing network show season finales - many


This has been happening to me as well, I Tried the latest CE Saturday night, and today it happened again to my wifes soap operas (so now mama ain't happy):nono2: somebody has got to figure out what the problem is!!


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

rich584 said:


> It is literally D*Hell when these things don't work right.
> 
> Right this moment, I'm convinced that the problem is an equipment problem and not wholly a software problem. If you will read my previous posts over the last week or so, you will begin to see why. Right now, my 21 running the suspect software is functioning as it should. At least I've gotten some logical, rational answers from D* for a change and the tech they sent out found numerous problems with my system, not my DVR.
> 
> ...


I do have the new slimline dish which was installed at the same time I upgraded to the HR21-700. Signal strength is good. I have an H21-200 with no issues at all. So it appears to be limited to the HR21 be it sw or equipment. I'll wait it out and see if it gets worse or what happens with the next release.


----------



## Sugarlander (Nov 6, 2007)

I posted this on the the 22B thread by newbie mistake. So here goes again... 
Well, I guess the honeymoon is over for me and my HR-21. Two resets preceded by brief 771 in two days. Prior to this, had a lockup when trying to access the menu to check signal strength. Signals are great on all satellites and both tuners. Got to be the new software. I'm not one to complain much but this is getting old. I had flawless performance from the box prior to this software.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CATCRAW said:


> I do have the new slimline dish which was installed at the same time I upgraded to the HR21-700. Signal strength is good. I have an H21-200 with no issues at all. So it appears to be limited to the HR21 be it sw or equipment. I'll wait it out and see if it gets worse or what happens with the next release.


Arrgh, I thought I had it licked. Five days of no 771s and today I hit the hidey hole and the damn thing is back. Did a reboot and they are coming in intermittently. No blank recordings, tho.

Well, the guy from the Case Management Group is supposed to call me tomorrow morning and I hope to get a new Slimline and have amplifiers installed. Maybe that will help. NUTZ!

I still think it's an equipment problem, not a software problem. I know this 21 is capable of functioning properly with this NR.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CATCRAW said:


> I do have the new slimline dish which was installed at the same time I upgraded to the HR21-700. Signal strength is good. I have an H21-200 with no issues at all. So it appears to be limited to the HR21 be it sw or equipment. I'll wait it out and see if it gets worse or what happens with the next release.


So, your 200 is hooked into the same system and has no problems? For me, that is not good news. Is there any difference in the way they are positioned in your cabling system? For instance, are both fed right off the dish? Is one off a multiswitch? Are both off multiswitches? That sort of thing?

I noticed that the tech that was out Monday kind of ignored the signals on my 21 and went right to his digital signal meter, I gotta get one, and used that to tell me that my signals were close to being too low to support the two multiswitches I have cascaded and all the DVRs I have. Is he right? I don't really know. Seemed like he knew what he was doing.

Now the 771s have stopped and the thing is working perfectly. My God!

Rich


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Almost everything from yesterday and today was blank. Immediately goes to the save or delete prompt. It has been running fine up until yesterday. Looks like a lot of posts about this in the last couple days. Sounds like a system or guide problem. I deleted about 20 shows that were blank, didn't free up any disk space at all.

RBR: So far working again.


----------

